# Whiterock Duck Decoys



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with Whiterock Duck decoys? Does it matter if they are the headed ones or headless? Or should i just buy fullbodies


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have 6 dozen with heads. My next 6 to 8 dozen will be without heads. I had fullbodies before and won't run then again.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

I have 5 dozen headless WRD. I'm very happy with them. Check out their website and the "Blondie" hunt. Most of that set were headless. They are very easy to set up and take down. I put my 5 dozen and a mojo in a small duffle bag and I'm ready to find the "X"... I do plan on getting 1 dozen of the headed ones before next fall as I like the looks and just want more.


----------

